# White stuff in cell??



## taborc (Apr 28, 2007)

I got a lot of white stuff in the bottom of my cell what is it? All I put in it was gold plated stuff


----------



## darkelf2x1 (Apr 29, 2007)

i think its silver chloride, is it crystalline?


----------



## taborc (Apr 29, 2007)

no it looks like little white specks


----------



## taborc (Apr 29, 2007)

o yea + the black the gold LOL!!


----------

